# MM. G rosea



## grayzone (Apr 5, 2012)

k so i got myself a MM. G rosea in the mail today from Moghue and am extremely impressed with the whole ordeal. I am posting pics here of the unpacking, and will be pasting this link in his reviews as well, seeing how it wont let me upload pics in the review section. My question to EXPERIENCED breeders only is : should i instantly rush forth with this project, or let him get acclimated to his new surroundings .. his palps are already loaded, and seems like he isnt fazed a bit from shipping. I have read the breeding reports, and know who to talk to should i have any questions. Thanks in advance, and thanks again Matt
later,
--Steve

View attachment 101547

View attachment 101548

View attachment 101549


----------



## Dr Acula (Apr 5, 2012)

The guy I sent my MM C cyaneopubescens to let him cohab in a smaller container inside of the females enclosure for a couple weeks so that they could drum and get used to eachother.  When he introduced them, he  got a successful insertion,and was able to get the male out without him being cannibalized as well.  Still being updated on the project


----------



## grayzone (Apr 5, 2012)

thanks, thats what ive read and is CURRENTLY goin on... i placed him in a larger deli and moved them both to a larger tank i plan on using for breeding... i placed some of her web in with him to hopefully get him charged up... his palps are already gloved , but i see no sign of sperm web.  He JUST matured from what i remember so i will ask the previous owner about that


----------



## grayzone (Apr 6, 2012)

k so i found out the male matured about march 21st..... i fed the male 2 crix last nite (which he ate happily) and about 20 minutes ago i released the male into the females enclosure. after about 5 minutes they locked up (with NO aggression at all) and the male did his thing.... i saw him making insertions (i assume because it looked like he was picking her "pocket") and now her furrow is now a whitish color and looks busted/swollen so hoping that constitutes as a successful insertion.. they are both back in their enclosures now smoking cigs JK.... to anybody knowledgable, how long do i have to wait again? does he need to "recharge" or what? his palps are still swollen.

---------- Post added 04-06-2012 at 01:30 PM ----------

also, i would like to add that the FEMALE was the one doing the persuing. they were playing ring around the rosie in the tank (no pun intended) for a bit , then SHE approached HIM... shes way bulkier than he, however he is leggier.  Is this normal? after the pairing shed keep coming back for more and he would lock up, shake a bit , then run. throughout this whole ordeal, i witnessed NO drumming from either t

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 6, 2012)

If he inserted both palps then he will need to make a new sperm web and reload them. Also, the pedipalps are always swollen, whether filled with sperm or not. The emboli are solid structures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Apr 6, 2012)

awesome.. thanks . i will wait until i see signs of a new sperm web then before i attempt another pairing.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 6, 2012)

Glad to see you are finally doing it man. Every MM i have seen has been alot smaller than the female. Usually longer legged, but not always. Depends on species. Also with some of my pairings, the males were studs, and went straight in with no foreplay. Some drummed like crazy, and the females did nothing. Sometimes the females would flail their legs like mad against the substrate, and the males would do nothing. Sometimes one or both of them vibrated. I guess it really just depends on species, and "personality" of both sexes, on what they do while preparing to pair.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Apr 11, 2012)

Well, today is my Bday and i figured... since i saw what looks like a deconstructed sperm web in the males enclosure... what better way to spend some time than to continue my breeding attempt. I placed the female in the breeder tank, and then moved the male to a small cage and shark tanked for like a half hour . at about 230 all this took place... 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 101869
View attachment 101870

	

		
			
		

		
	
 (<removed the small cage, heres the male) ......  then about half hour of circling eachother in the tank with MASSIVE webbing coming from their spinnerettes  >
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 101871

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Apr 11, 2012)

guess what came next...
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 101872
View attachment 101873

	

		
			
		

		
	
 and
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 101874

	

		
			
		

		
	
....... i saw several successful insertions before they unlocked.... all i gotta say is it is an AWESOME sight to see... the lil hook things (emboli?) on the males pedipalps drummed away on her fusillae then penetrated multiple times... I think after the LAST pairing the male learned that she isnt too aggressive. I noticed HE made the 1st move this time and was WAY less timid and quick to turn and run

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Apr 11, 2012)

oh yeah.. the guys are back in their normal homes safe and sound. i will attempt again once i see another web. i plan to pair off and on until the female gets aggressive, or starts showing signs of being gravid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 11, 2012)

Awesome. Glad its going good. Hope you get a gravid female soon.


----------



## grayzone (Apr 11, 2012)

thanks john... me too.. saw your regalis girl molted today... lucky you. Maybe we can work somethin out when my male finally matures. i plan on pairing him with MY female, then maybe i can send him off to you so he can put in work with yours as well.


----------



## moghue (Apr 12, 2012)

Im very glad he is doing a good job for you. hopefully she will be gravid soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 12, 2012)

/Off topic
Happy birthday, Steven! 


/Back 2 topic
Congrats on a (so far!) successfull pairings (hopefully!) Already see you drowing in slings, hehe


----------



## grayzone (Apr 12, 2012)

that would be awesome.. its def. exciting when it comes to pairing and thinking of the possibilities. im sure it loses its novelty after a few sacks , but this is a whole new path in the hobby for me right now. this is my 2nd year in the hobby and i said a while back in a thread that i wanted to get into more rare sp rather than commons and try my hand in breeding. tryin to live up to my words.....as a side question to other people who have bred, how long did it take till your females started showing signs of being gravid... i swear (and even a few people that come to my house) say she looks more girthy already. she hasnt ate since like july or august.... maybe 1 or 2 crix in octoberish??? but has always looked plump... maybe she just drank more water?


----------



## Robotponys (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow so little substrate? What if one of them falls and busts open? Especially a gravid female and wandering MM, right? Just asking.

Edit: Happy (late) birthday!


----------



## grayzone (Apr 13, 2012)

lol... no way.. those arent their houses.. just tempory enclosures to put them in for breeding purposes. the female has a 2.5 gal enclosure with an acrylic lid and the male is in a kk. they both have like 3" of sub.

---------- Post added 04-12-2012 at 09:07 PM ----------




grayzone said:


> ... i placed him in a larger deli and moved them both to a larger tank i plan on using for breeding...





grayzone said:


> I placed the female in the breeder tank, and then moved the male to a small cage and shark tanked for like a half hour





grayzone said:


> oh yeah.. the guys are back in their normal homes safe and sound.


   just a few key sentences, in case ya didnt actually read any of the posts 

---------- Post added 04-12-2012 at 09:27 PM ----------

can anybody with experience in breeding tell me if post #28 in this thread be achieved? http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?16672-result-of-RF-rosea-x-rosea/page2 ....... i have read that it can take up to a year for a sac to be produced... this guy paired his and got a sac a month later? 200 slings?? crazy.. maybe it was likely gravid BEFORE he got it?? also, the female that belonged to the Op of that thread had shown SIGNIFICANT growth in one month.. maybe im not trippin thinking she looks bigger after 1 week only... still, i refuse to believe it. im stickin with it has to be her fillin up on water


----------



## web eviction (Apr 13, 2012)

I paired my Rosie's a couple months ago 6 or 7 times no aggression and they did the deed with no problems  she has eaten one cricket since then but her abdomen has over doubled in size and she has dug herself a burrow so one can only assume something's going on haha....

But congrats on your pairings and good luck hope you get a sack man !


----------



## grayzone (Apr 13, 2012)

awesome. congrats for you too.. im excited about all this. i cant wait till i start seein some of the action YOURE seeing


----------



## web eviction (Apr 13, 2012)

ya it was interesting to see that much growth in only a couple months especially since she has only taken one cricket..... As for the male he is still wondering around making sperm webs and eating lol I hadn't planned I breeding rosea but I had thought I had two girls untill I looked in and seen them big ol' boxing gloves and hooks ugh..... So I figured may as well give them a shot haha 

In a way though I hope she don't drop a sack haha as I dunno what I'm gonna do with a bunch of rosea's....


----------



## grayzone (Apr 13, 2012)

i plan on givin some of my share away to friends and noobs around here also hoping to trade... maybe go to a GOOD lps and trading for in store credit...........Providing ANYTHING comes of a sack


----------



## web eviction (Apr 13, 2012)

I hear that if I end up with some they will be giving away for free or traded for feeders, but I will keep ten for an experiment if I end up with any....


----------



## grayzone (Apr 16, 2012)

HEY MOGHUE.. do you think your male enjoys his new home? lol........ is this guy relaxing or what? he made a bunch of webbing and is chillin on it. id ask if THIS is what making a sperm web, but i thought they made em upside down 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 102153
View attachment 102154

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moghue (Apr 16, 2012)

He sure does looked relaxed lol. Im pretty sure thats just what i call a web bed as my other G.roseas also do that and one of them is female. im thinking like you are that they build the sperm web up so they can go underneath it. Have u put them together lately.


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Apr 16, 2012)

Congrats on the mating. I bred my G rosea last August or September (I'd have to look at my records to be sure) and she just made a sac yesterday. So, 7 or 8 months for mine. I've heard of it taking almost a year too, so I guess it just depends.


----------



## grayzone (Apr 16, 2012)

moghue said:


> He sure does looked relaxed lol. Im pretty sure thats just what i call a web bed as my other G.roseas also do that and one of them is female. im thinking like you are that they build the sperm web up so they can go underneath it. Have u put them together lately.


 nah. Im waiting to see signs of another web. i dont want to put him in with her and risk him for NOTHIN.. ive read alot on breeding and it seems that once the lady has had her fill she gets mean toward the male. well find out



tarantulagirl10 said:


> Congrats on the mating. I bred my G rosea last August or September (I'd have to look at my records to be sure) and she just made a sac yesterday. So, 7 or 8 months for mine. I've heard of it taking almost a year too, so I guess it just depends.


 well if youve been pairing , im assuming you did/are doing a ton of reading too. i hear that pairing is the easy part, and that keeping the sack VIABLE is a whole seperate ball game. Keep a close eye . I hope the best for your project as well keep us posted


----------



## dWebster (Apr 16, 2012)

CONGRATZ gray! Today I stumbled across a mm Rosea. So I desided to give breeding another shot. I hope mine goes as well as yours did. I tried p. Regalis before but they never " hooked up" and just ended up loosing the male. But Rosea seems a much smarter place to start. How long did you wait before you introduced them the first time?


----------



## grayzone (Apr 16, 2012)

i waited a day lol.. i have no patience. I gave him a day to recover from shipping, but with the job Matt (moghue) did i dont think the t was too stressed out. that packaging could withstand a nuclear blast...... i placed some of each spiders webbing in the others enclosure then the next day i shark tanked the male. after about a half hour i let him loose. So far, so good. Ive paired 2 seperate occasions with at least 3 insertions that i saw. She is noticabley fatter already (im not just trippin) and its only been like a week and a half. Idk if thats a sign of being gravid or what, as this is my 1st breeding attempt... but i know what im seeing.  I plan on pairing again (just to be on the safe) side once i see signs of another sperm web but i plan on being extra alert, as i heard that females get moody after successful pairings. I would hate to lose matts male

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jim777 (Apr 16, 2012)

Happy Belated Birthday  That's a good looking male, should be good looking kids, good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Apr 16, 2012)

thanks. Ive read alot on the breeding diff color phases of the rosies, but i see no real problem in pairing my NCF (normal color phase) with Matts PCF (pink color phase NOT red).  can anybody chime in PEACEFULLY on this subject?


----------



## moghue (Apr 17, 2012)

grayzone said:


> i waited a day lol.. i have no patience. I gave him a day to recover from shipping, but with the job Matt (moghue) did i dont think the t was too stressed out. that packaging could withstand a nuclear blast...... i placed some of each spiders webbing in the others enclosure then the next day i shark tanked the male. after about a half hour i let him loose. So far, so good. Ive paired 2 seperate occasions with at least 3 insertions that i saw. She is noticabley fatter already (im not just trippin) and its only been like a week and a half. Idk if thats a sign of being gravid or what, as this is my 1st breeding attempt... but i know what im seeing.  I plan on pairing again (just to be on the safe) side once i see signs of another sperm web but i plan on being extra alert, as i heard that females get moody after successful pairings. I would hate to lose matts male



LOl thanks for keeping a good eye on him. Id hate to lose him to soon. Hopefully your female getting plump is a very good sign.


----------



## jim777 (Apr 17, 2012)

There's a great and fairly recent thread somewhere here where Stan went over all of this, specifically the likely outcomes (percentage wise) of the children's color forms when mating the different colorforms. I'll take a look for it.

EDIT: here you go  http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...insight-into-its-genetics&highlight=recessive


----------



## dWebster (Apr 17, 2012)

moghue said:


> LOl thanks for keeping a good eye on him. Id hate to lose him to soon. Hopefully your female getting plump is a very good sign.


I would not worry at all about loosing the male if your female is anything like mine. She is scared of her own food ha hA. I am more afraid of loosing the female to him


----------



## moghue (Apr 19, 2012)

Just checking up and seeing how things are going with the breeding. Hopefully all is well. how many more times do you think you will be pairing them up.


----------



## grayzone (Apr 19, 2012)

jim777 said:


> There's a great and fairly recent thread somewhere here where Stan went over all of this, specifically the likely outcomes (percentage wise) of the children's color forms when mating the different colorforms. I'll take a look for it.
> 
> EDIT: here you go  http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...insight-into-its-genetics&highlight=recessive


Thanks for the link... i will admit that is WAY too much like homework for me to read THE WHOLE THING ... however i got the answer i was looking for (if the hypothesis hold any truth) Rr x rr = 0% RR, 50% Rr, 50% rr   AGAIN, RR= red phase, Rr= pink phase (moghue's male), and rr=ncf (my female)... Looks like no red phase , but plenty of ncf and pcf to go around (providing this works out) ....i will admit this is nothing Matt (moghue) and i discussed. i only put thought into it AFTER pairing. this is highly irresponsible in SOME cases, but given this is just a variation of the same sp IM OK with it 



dWebster said:


> I would not worry at all about loosing the male if your female is anything like mine. She is scared of her own food ha hA. I am more afraid of loosing the female to him


 quite the contrary  read this .....



moghue said:


> Just checking up and seeing how things are going with the breeding. Hopefully all is well. how many more times do you think you will be pairing them up.


 Hey matt glad you dropped in... Last nite i attempted to pair and it was VERY short lived. I noticed another (what appears to be) deconstructed sperm web so i put the two together in the usual fashion. About 10 min into the ring around the rosie they play the male crept up on my female from behind (bowchickawowwow..sorry had to do it lol) ... the female DID NOT like it. she spun around so fast that the male flopped onto his back, and as he tried to scramble away she bit at him. I instantly dove my plastic spoon in the cage and seperated the two, however she DID get a fang slightly into his abdomen. I noticed a bit of the hemo leakin from his abdomen but it was the faintest of drops. I tended to it, and replaced each t to their normal homes. He is still very much alive and is actually eating a cricket as we speak... AND SOMETHIN NEW TO ME... MY FEMALE ATE A CRICKET OVERNIGHT as well.. The bleeding has long stopped and i will prob hold off a bit before next pairing. I dont think she wanted to attack or be aggressive, however she was just startled about him creepin up from behind

---------- Post added 04-19-2012 at 10:17 AM ----------

either way.. the nip MUST HAVE been a dry bite , or matts male is EXTREMELY lucky. it happened so fast i didnt see if the female actually PUNCTURED the abdomen, or scraped it. She has massive fangs, and id ASSUME if she bit him he would have been dead.. it was more like a WHAT THE **make love** for the both of them im sure.. they tangled and ran seperate ways. 
   I DO wonder if this all could be brought on by her bein gravid. She HAS became bulkier and a little more moody. She no longer seems CUTE and now seems like a agitated t when i do basic cage maintenance or try to retrieve her for breeding purposes. I usually handle her, but ALL BETS ARE OFF now. Also, she is turnin a dingy, dirty gray/black. I would ASSUME molt although she has a bald patch thats not really black PLUS she just ate. Time will tell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moghue (Apr 19, 2012)

Im so glad she didnt kill him. Im thinking maybe she is gravid or just being a Rosie, you know how they can be at times. as far as the color stuff im all good with it.


----------



## grayzone (Apr 19, 2012)

yup... id be interested to see if Stans theory is right... at least in this case... hopefully all ends well. im keeping the female slightly warmer than normal while your male is just at room temp. i know hes on borrowed time, but he IS a rosie so he should still have some time. I Hope her turning a nasty gray/black isnt a molt indicator. her skin under the coat still shows pink, but with a brown tint. I guess she molted last may before i got her so i may still have some time (at her size she may not molt for a while). If not i will start the pairing over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moghue (Apr 19, 2012)

Fingers are crossed that shes gravid and not going to molt. That would realy suck lol


----------



## grayzone (Apr 19, 2012)

yeah. that WOULD suck... Im showing your t the same care as the rest of mine, so hopefully hell be around a while. I will try my best to not let him get munched. If the female DOES molt out, i guess its back to the drawing board Before we make more arrangements. Ive had one inquiry about your male already, but i told him SADLY i cant loan him out. I told him im trying with this project until a sack is produced THEN he'd have to take it up with you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moghue (Apr 20, 2012)

I think once your done with him im going to try and pair him up with my girl that is if he is up to the task lol.


----------



## grayzone (Apr 20, 2012)

no problem.. ive seen a couple successful insertions, however im not sure what to think of it YET.. only assumptions and speculation at this point.. I will send him back whenever you need him bro, just send me a pm


----------



## moghue (Apr 20, 2012)

Not a problem i figure 2 more weeks will be good that way you can pair them up some more. Im hoping your girl is gravid that would be so awesome.


----------



## grayzone (Apr 20, 2012)

i hear that... i will try to candle her tonight to find out. I may try one more time this week, but after the other day idk. Id feel horrible if you didnt get a shot. i can send it back next week so you can start YOUR project. If my girl molts out (doubted, but ya never know)  i know who to PM lol


----------



## moghue (Apr 20, 2012)

Next week will be fine. I just don't want you to thinking rushing you. I'm thinking though after what she did to him the other day that she very well could be gravid( crossing my fingers and thinking positive ) just let me know when u send him out.


----------



## grayzone (Apr 20, 2012)

deal. and i feel the same way. She IS bulking up a lot ALREADY, and she even ate a crick the other nite. Like i said, only problem i see happenin is her molting out.. If that DOES happen, i know who to pm.. believe it or not, the most common t in the hobby has proved pretty hard to get a MM from ..until you came along. Its GOTTA be the growth rate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Apr 21, 2012)

k.. so i just paired these guys one last time and i must say... THIS GUY IS A FREAKIN STUD!  usually they play a game i dubbed "ring around the rosie" (fitting) but tonight was WAY different. No waiting.. no running and hiding.  I placed them both into the shallow breeder tank and here is what happened 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 102403
View attachment 102404
View attachment 102405
View attachment 102406

	

		
			
		

		
	
 ....the male IMMEDIATELY rushed the female (which is new) and gave her the bizzness. SHE showed NO aggression , he made a couple quick insertions, and they disengaged. No fast retreat, no apparent danger , no nothing. he just pillaged and plundered then walked away like a champ. he walked to the far end of the enclosure, she layed flat stretched on the styrofoam block i placed in the cage.  Im all out of  spare substrate and wanted SOMETHING to catch a fall, should they start climbing. They usually scramble to get away... this will likely be the last pairing attempt, but 3 out of 4 successful pairings is FINE BY ME.. ive seen more successful insertions than i could count, and DONT want to spoil matt's attempt by allowing this awesome male get munched... THANKS AGAIN BRO .. now lets keep our fingers crossed that all ends well. Truthfully, even if i dont get a viable sack this was STILL one helluva experience. I hope i DO get to the next few stages of what comes along with all this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Apr 21, 2012)

LOOK AT THOSE FANGS... my rosie isnt even particularly large. No wonder the males are scared.


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Apr 21, 2012)

Doesn't it always seem like when you dont need a MM of a certain species they are everywhere, and when you need it, there are none to be found. One good thing about G rosea is that the males can live a couple years post molt. My dad's MM G rosea is 17 months post molt and still eating and active. He looks great. Anyway, congrats on your pairings. Sounds like everything is going well so far. To your question/comment to me on page 2 (I think), I have read everything I could find for a while before I even started trying to pair them last year. Hopefully I will get some babies from this huge sac she is sitting on. Good luck with your girl; hope you get lots of babies


----------



## grayzone (Apr 21, 2012)

grayzone said:


> nah. Im waiting to see signs of another web. i dont want to put him in with her and risk him for NOTHIN.. ive read alot on breeding and it seems that once the lady has had her fill she gets mean toward the male. well find out
> 
> well if youve been pairing , im assuming you did/are doing a ton of reading too. i hear that pairing is the easy part, and that keeping the sack VIABLE is a whole seperate ball game. Keep a close eye . I hope the best for your project as well keep us posted





tarantulagirl10 said:


> Doesn't it always seem like when you dont need a MM of a certain species they are everywhere, and when you need it, there are none to be found. One good thing about G rosea is that the males can live a couple years post molt. My dad's MM G rosea is 17 months post molt and still eating and active. He looks great. Anyway, congrats on your pairings. Sounds like everything is going well so far. To your question/comment to me on page 2 (I think), I have read everything I could find for a while before I even started trying to pair them last year. Hopefully I will get some babies from this huge sac she is sitting on. Good luck with your girl; hope you get lots of babies


i HOPE that the comment i made didn't come across rude lol. i was in NO way insinuating that you hadn't done a ton of research, i just meant that SINCE YOU HAD BEEN studying, you should know pairing is the easy part (even if the females are known for eating males). Apparently getting a VIABLE sack proves to be a chore with these guys. I hear the females make good mothers, however on the OTHER HAND, i hear that they are known for leaving a sack. <--probably due to it being duds anyways? OH WELL, we will see huh. Hope the best for you again as well tarantulagirl

---------- Post added 04-21-2012 at 08:12 AM ----------

how have YOU been taking care of your rosie during her being gravid and when did SHE start showing signs?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 21, 2012)

Awesome. Hope everything works out for you, and the male will be on his way to meet new ladies. Eventually in 40 years when my boy matures, ill give him a try with my two females. Not in a hurry with them though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Apr 22, 2012)

tarantulagirl10 said:


> Doesn't it always seem like when you dont need a MM of a certain species they are everywhere, and when you need it, there are none to be found. One good thing about G rosea is that the males can live a couple years post molt. My dad's MM G rosea is 17 months post molt and still eating and active. He looks great. Anyway, congrats on your pairings. Sounds like everything is going well so far. To your question/comment to me on page 2 (I think), I have read everything I could find for a while before I even started trying to pair them last year. Hopefully I will get some babies from this huge sac she is sitting on. Good luck with your girl; hope you get lots of babies


 thanks a lot for the PM tarantulagirl. i truly hope the best for both our projects. I will be following any posts you add here, or any threads you start or have on your pairings. I wanna see pics of that sack too if ya pull it to prep myself (and matt/moghue)



catfishrod69 said:


> Awesome. Hope everything works out for you, and the male will be on his way to meet new ladies. Eventually in 40 years when my boy matures, ill give him a try with my two females. Not in a hurry with them though.


 thanks a ton bro.. appreciate all the advice and kind words youve been givin me. Youre a real class act. Anyway, i didnt set out to breed rosies either honestly, it went from a thought to a shot in the dark.. that shot in the dark presented itself:biggrin:    You of all people know what ive been obsessedly waiting to breed. Now i have OBT added to the list. i basically wanna breed these 3 sp. in hopes of extending my interest in the hobby 1st and foremost PLUS it would be awesome to do give aways and trade for new specie to raise.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks bro. Yeah i know how eager you are to breed that other species. Too bad your male is stuck in pergitory. I only want to pairmy rosies to have more experience, keep more captive bred slings circulating, and since i will have a male and females, why not.


----------



## grayzone (Apr 22, 2012)

my thoughts exactly... i through a loan add out there and BAM.. here we are... currently doing that with my obt as well, even though i WOULD like to breed her . I raised my female since a sling with hopes of tiny slings one day... the rosie more of a "sure, sure .. ill take your rosie" kinda thing from my cousin in Omak WA (the sticks lol) but she IS a sweetheart. After holding her a few times and gettin to appreciate her the thought crossed my mind. Thanks to Matt, all this is possible

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah i seen your mm obt ad. I had one, but he was already designated to another member. Cant wait til your regalis gets at it.


----------



## dWebster (Apr 23, 2012)

Congratz on all the sucsessfull pairing! And I am happy that it sounds like the male is holding in there! Well I fallowed your instructions and put introduced my male to my female last night and after letting him out the locked up in less than a minute. But after seeing them side by side I relized how dark my female is I hope she does not molted. But it has been prob. Close to 2 years since her last molted so she's way due for it but now I well do like you and just keep pairing them and playing the waiting game.


----------



## grayzone (Apr 24, 2012)

thats awesome that this helped inspire you dWebster, however, i want ya to know that im a noob at breeding. This is my 1st attempt. If i were you id read the breeding reports and ask TONS of questions. When my seemingly calm and sweet rosie attacked the MM , i was in disbelief. If it were MY mm i wouldnt have cared as much and would have let them cohab after the first time or two, but i would be upset with myself to let somebody ELSES loaned t get munched. Congrats, and best of luck to you as well


----------



## dWebster (Apr 24, 2012)

grayzone said:


> thats awesome that this helped inspire you dWebster, however, i want ya to know that im a noob at breeding. This is my 1st attempt. If i were you id read the breeding reports and ask TONS of questions. When my seemingly calm and sweet rosie attacked the MM , i was in disbelief. If it were MY mm i wouldnt have cared as much and would have let them cohab after the first time or two, but i would be upset with myself to let somebody ELSES loaned t get munched. Congrats, and best of luck to you as well


I have been reading nonstop for a long time now. Since I started looking for a mm Rosea and before when I tryed to breed my regalis . But after that fail I desided to go with an " easier" t. But I like how you explained it more step by step than the breeing reports. and thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Apr 24, 2012)

thank YOU... im gonna keep this thread alive whether or not this attempt works. If it doesnt , im gonna go back to the drawing board, get a new male , and try again posting in here. either way, i will gather all my notes OUT OF THIS THREAD and add them to the breeding reports for future reference..... all the rest is just filler and fun


----------



## web eviction (Apr 24, 2012)

Haha keeping this thread alive...... My girl is huge now, its funny I just found a pair of rosea's on Craig's list along with a handfull of other T's you never see T's on Craigslist here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Apr 24, 2012)

LUCKY YOU... if there are any MM OBTs or PU even snag em and ship em to me.. ill pay ya a finders fee at this point, PLUS reimburse what you spent on em bro


----------



## web eviction (Apr 24, 2012)

Haha no mm obt's I'll keep an eye out though... Here's the link
http://eugene.craigslist.org/pet/2970362324.html


----------



## grayzone (May 7, 2012)

just an update... the male has since been safely shipped back to matt and my female is just chillin. she has become way more active since the pairings and is starting to wander some. she moves around then goes back to sitting... she climbs the glass and goes back to sitting... etc.. her butt is getting large (about the size of a plumb, and her legs look a lil stockier too... ive tried candling , but only have a crappy dollar store LED. would a higher powered light work (im thinking THIS ONE doesnt due to the crappy quality) or will this one work once she is further along?


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (May 7, 2012)

I was never able to candle mine with my crappy dollar store LED either. I'm thinking you and I need to fork out a little more money and buy ourselves good flashlights


----------



## grayzone (May 7, 2012)

i think your right.. is there any benefit to it though? i can CLEARLY see the weight gain and shes only ate one cricket this whole time (since FOREVER really) and is back to refusing/fasting.. Would she be gaining all this weight if she wasnt gravid?

---------- Post added 05-07-2012 at 11:39 AM ----------

ive seen flashlights at home depot the other day that were like 23-59 bucks for some strong LED... id rather buy a new t and just let nature take its course


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (May 7, 2012)

If I had a good flashlight I'd use it. Would I got out and pay that much for a flashlight JUST for candling a t? No, I wouldn't, but some would..just preference. It is my understanding too, that just because they are holding eggs (candling yellow) doesn't necessarily mean they will make a sac. I could be wrong (it's happened before).


----------



## grayzone (May 12, 2012)

just a quick update.. The females abdomen is currently the size of an unripe plum/ or about the size of a small egg from the grocery store.. she has grown real restless and wanders around her enclosure.. she is often on the glass now too, but that could be because i raised the level of substrate a few inches (i heard a rosie mom likes to dig/burrow to lay a sack.....  I hope this is one of the rarer occurances where a sack is produced SOONER rather than later


----------



## Ivymike1973 (May 12, 2012)

That is awesome. Congratulations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (May 13, 2012)

another update... today i went to observe the rosie for a sec, and saw her water dish was low. I refilled it (careful not to overfill it..) and i also placed a half a flower pot hide in there so she can choose privacy if she wants.. she tried ATTACKING the flowerpot and my hand on my 1st attempt... i slowly retreated my hand, grabbed a pencil to shoo her away with.. AND SHE ATTACKED THAT too... in the end i DID get the flower pot in there and she is now inside it. I will leave her alone now, but plan on adding a thick layer of sub ON TOP of the pot too, incase she continues climbing and falls onto it.   PRECIOUS CARGO... my question is WHY THE AGGRESSION? shes never been aggro AT ALL before.. is it a sign of being gravid or??


----------



## Masurai (May 13, 2012)

grayzone said:


> another update... today i went to observe the rosie for a sec, and saw her water dish was low. I refilled it (careful not to overfill it..) and i also placed a half a flower pot hide in there so she can choose privacy if she wants.. she tried ATTACKING the flowerpot and my hand on my 1st attempt... i slowly retreated my hand, grabbed a pencil to shoo her away with.. AND SHE ATTACKED THAT too... in the end i DID get the flower pot in there and she is now inside it. I will leave her alone now, but plan on adding a thick layer of sub ON TOP of the pot too, incase she continues climbing and falls onto it.   PRECIOUS CARGO... my question is WHY THE AGGRESSION? shes never been aggro AT ALL before.. is it a sign of being gravid or??


you would be grumpy to if your butt was full of little spiders lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (May 13, 2012)

yeah most likely... lol... i read ALL THE TIME about how rosies go through mood swings and always thought "no way, not MY rosie..." but yeah right.. she was even scraping her fangs on the terra-cotta half pot hide like she was trying to sharpen them for next time... i DID get the pot in tho.. and got it all nice and buried with sub. If she falls on it the fall would likely be around an inch and shes got plenty of tamped down sub to fall on, with a soft fluffy layer on top.


----------



## grayzone (May 14, 2012)

OMG.... she just freakin ATE lol... i mean, after the 1st pairing i place a cricket in with her and the next day it was nowhere , but THIS is totally different. Shes eating 2 large crickets as we speak...  She tackled them with such force it wasnt funny... Comparable to the giant PU Lp i used to have... between the aggression i saw the other day, and now this IM SURE shes got a belly full of slings-to-be. 
I know a lot of you reading this are laughing or think little of the ordeal, but these are the first 2 cirickets i FOR SURE seen her eat since like July of 2011... 
thats 10 months people.. just thought id update. I will go back to leaving her alone for at least a week... its hard not peeking, but ive messed with her too much for my liking this week. She deserves a break


----------



## bchbum11 (May 15, 2012)

Grats, glad she's eating. My rosie is sitting on a sac now. My pairings took place in March of last year, so it was about a 10 month process to have her drop. I've read the breeding reports, and some claim a significantly lower maternity time. Wondering if it's temperature dependant. My girl was large through the winter, but pretty much just sat in one place until temps started warming up. She didn't eat much, but kept gaining weight. Then she did her best GBB imitation and started webbing everything in her enclosure for approximately 6 weeks. The sac was dropped 8 days ago, and she appears to be tending to it nicely. I even saw her rolling it earlier tonight, which was a really cool experience. Am trying to decide whether to pull the sac or leave it in with her. I've seen it said a few times that sacs should be pulled early (21 days?). I'm guessing this is to prevent mite infestations, etc,... but if anyone can chime in with why it would be greatly appreciated. Sorry grey, not trying to hijack the thread in any way... Just seems like your girl is well on her way, and we'll both benefit from any info that can be given

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (May 15, 2012)

np bro.. aint worried about it. I would THINK that people pull the sack early because of mites and bacteria and such, but honestly if the enclosure is clean and there isnt a lot of boluses around, id imagine its ok.. Hope others with experience chime in too. Also hoping temps speed up due to heat. Its been fairly hot for this time of year in my neck of the woods and i MAY try upping the tanks enclosure too.. just undecided if its worth it or not ATM
Congrats on your sack too btw


----------



## grayzone (May 21, 2012)

BAM lol... last week WASNT a fluke.. she is currently eating 2 more large.  she almost seems FURIOUS with them... she chases them around the cage and slaps at em and scoops em up.  its been soooo long since she ate i cant remember what she USED TO be like at feeding time.


----------



## grayzone (May 22, 2012)

decided to feed one more cricket today. (she ate it, but discarded a fatty bolus in her waterdish)
I cleaned her water dish, and refilled. I will be leaving her alone till next week


----------



## grayzone (Jun 4, 2012)

here are some current photos i just took of the fatty rosie.. she is really plumping up.. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 104316

View attachment 104317
View attachment 104318

	

		
			
		

		
	
 the darkening kind of worries me, but she is still eating .. it looks alot darker in photos than in person, its more of a football colored brown.. think its just the "skin" stretching?


----------



## grayzone (Jun 4, 2012)

also that bald spot has been there since before april.. i put that there brushing away hairs to see if she was nearing a molt .. ive had her since last summer and she stopped eating in september until recently.. apparently she molted last may (of 2011) about a month before i got her. Its always been a darkish color, but has barely changed. 
Shes getting huge and she is eating.. all that matters to me.


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow, she's definitely a plumper!


----------



## grayzone (Jul 4, 2012)

as an update, she's on her back now 

---------- Post added 07-04-2012 at 08:38 AM ----------

almost 3 months from the date i originally paired her... I never knew this girls last molt (as previously stated) but with rosies it can be a gamble i guess.. i know ive had her 1 year yesterday, and she supposedly molted a few months before i rescued her from relatives in Omak Wa. 
I will not let this kill the dream of pairing her and producing a ton of slow growers to give away, and experiment with. I will find a new MM, and likely keep this thread alive, just with a 2nd attempt


----------



## Legion09 (Jul 4, 2012)

Well, hopefully she molts well and is fresh and sexy for the MM.  ^_^  Good luck in your attempts!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jul 4, 2012)

thanks Legion, but im going to have to FIND a new MM first.. turned out to be a hassle last time, till matts pm popped up. Think i looked for the male for a cpl months? 
Oh well, a new invertsonals add takes only a minute.. At least out of this ordeal i got to experience a few things first hand, and i know what to look for now, and be cautious of, when pairing happens again. Rosies dont tap and drum (at least these didnt) so it was kind of nerve wracking to know if she was being receptive or not.


----------



## Legion09 (Jul 4, 2012)

Not sure if you are willing to pay for one or not, but Ken the Bug Guy is selling MM roseas on his site for 8 dollars plus shipping, even has a 4th of July sale for 30% off...Plus with the rain we are getting right now, the temps are lower 

I'd send one if I had one..lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jul 4, 2012)

here comes the pics
View attachment 105685

View attachment 105686

	

		
			
		

		
	
 If you look close you see the lady bits, lost my Macro lense for the Iphone:cry:
View attachment 105687

View attachment 105688

She appears to have grown half inch.. maybe 3/4"  WAY stalkier though, CANT WAIT to start feeding to fatten her up.. I REALLY want to try again. 
I know rosies are underrated, MEGA COMMON, and not often desired..but they're VERY interesting ts and would like to grow old raising some. Plus, i hate to admit defeat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09 (Jul 4, 2012)

I love the shots and she's looking beautiful!  I agree with your thoughts.  They may not be the flashiest, fastest, devouring machines or etc....but I think they are pretty neat...plus...who doesn't like a good mystery?   I wouldn't mind raising a few from slinghood..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 4, 2012)

Glad she molted out ok for you bro. 

@ Legion, yeah from slinghood to 10 years later, juviehood lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jul 4, 2012)

thanks John.. i WAS worried for a sec. Good thing i got plenty of distractions TODAY lol.. a few fireworks and Bloody marys and i forgot all about my rosie:biggrin: gave her plenty time to do what she needed.

Legion, raising a sling to adulthood WOULD LIKELY take upwards of 20yrs... I AM going to try breeding her again, and with the ones i hold back im going to experiment with. I want to feed some like you would feed a Lp, while feeding some the TKG way (once a week at most).. I would like to note differences in growth rates and colorant variations as well (im hoping to find at LEAST a PCF MM...)


----------



## Legion09 (Jul 4, 2012)

I would love to have one that lasted that long....Kind of like a longer lived dog...with less hassle...>.>...I already have a Desert Tortoise that will probably outlive me easily.  May as well throw in some more pets for my kids to grow with..lol


----------



## grayzone (Jul 4, 2012)

a rosie would definitely be the one to do that.. your kids can grow, and take them to a 4 year college with them lol. Depending on the age of your children, a rosie sling now can likely be passed on to GRANDCHILDREN


----------



## Legion09 (Jul 4, 2012)

grayzone said:


> a rosie would definitely be the one to do that.. your kids can grow, and take them to a 4 year college with them lol. Depending on the age of your children, a rosie sling now can likely be passed on to GRANDCHILDREN


Now that would be fun...lol.  May have to look into finding a MM for my girl at some point in the future after she gets her 8th leg back....if she does..>.>...


----------



## grayzone (Jul 4, 2012)

yeah.. i dont think 7of8 (thats your rosies name if i remember right) would have problems breeding NOW, however im not sure if a t can/will develop eggs if they're regenerating a limb.. much the same way they dont usually grow significantly if they are regenning .. i COULD be wrong. Id give her a shot once she molts next if that's what you want to do. 

I definitely learned to NOT breed a t if you arent aware of its molt history. Im really bummed because my P. reg project just backfired HORRIBLY on me, and this one did too. 
I got my OBT project going strong (hope it stays that way). 
I KNOW that i stand a good chance with my upcoming ornata project because everything is working perfectly and both m/f are fresh as can be. With any luck the project will prove successful. I also got a cpl more in the works, just playing the timing game


----------



## Legion09 (Jul 4, 2012)

Yeah, I figured with the whole no size gain during molting and regenerating that a T wouldn't do much egg creation.  No scientific basis on this, just some logical deduction.  She hasn't molted in my care yet either, so I figure I'll give her at least one molt and a few months depending on how her leg is doing before I approach the wife about a possible mating project...>.>....that should be fun times...lol

Can't wait to hear about your upcoming projects   An OBT is one my wife wouldn't mind having...that and a "pretty blue one"..lol  I also like the looks of the ornata.  ^_^


----------



## grayzone (Jul 5, 2012)

well, stay tuned lol. I promise that if im lucky in all my upcoming projects im going to be giving a lot of giveaways/prizes (SOMETHIN) and if i do sell i will be selling for *extremely* fair prices lol. In fact, i dont care for cash truly.. i have always been a fan of barter, and would like to just have experience under my belt, and some new sp of ts that i can trade for


----------



## Legion09 (Jul 5, 2012)

I will stay tuned for sure. ^_~


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 5, 2012)

I dont completely go by that bro. When i paired my S. calceatum, i had no clue when the female last molted, and the mature male had been mature for a while. Three months after pairing i got that nice sac, and three months after that, she molted. I say if you dont know for sure, try it. Might work out. Better to atleast try, and have a 50/50 chance, then the male die off, and be back to the drawing board. 





grayzone said:


> I definitely learned to NOT breed a t if you arent aware of its molt history.


----------



## grayzone (Jul 5, 2012)

yeah, but after losing a MM regalis, and then this, im assuming its best (FOR ME AT LEAST) to make CERTAIN i know what is happening. If i had a few successful breedings under my belt/had a room full of breeding projects, then i could afford to have a couple backfire lol.
Right now, when im just trying to start all my breedings it can get a little discouraging. Good thing im not a quitter:biggrin:


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 5, 2012)

Just keep at it. Something good will happen. Breeding them isnt the hard part. Its gathering all the running babies in the incubator lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jul 5, 2012)

i love a challenge bro.. cant wait to have to deal with a swarm of scurrying obt slings .. i hope THAT project doesn't backfire on me too.

---------- Post added 07-05-2012 at 01:16 PM ----------

thats the last project i started, when i was unsure of molt dates. So far all is well, and looking promising.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 5, 2012)

I hope she drops some for you. My female is fat, but no signs of anything yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Jul 5, 2012)

yeah, i will take a peek on her tonight and post updates. i try to only bug her like once a week but sometimes i cheat and take a quick peek every other day.. i just lift a towel, i dont open her cage or anything.

Anyways, in relation to THIS thread, i possibly have a NEW MM on the way for this rosie. He is a bit older (matured last october) , but still eats and is making sperm webs. Worth a shot i think. Should i go for it?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 5, 2012)

Sure, you should give him a try. Hope everything goes well.


----------

